# Muscle Fiber Types Explained



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Can you explain the different muscle fiber types and the best way to train them? Answer:Choosing the best type of workout program that will stimulate the muscle fiber type that will get you the results you???re looking for is extremely important.Unfortunately, all body building programs are not created equally when speaking in terms of muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

